# Plugging PP Holes In Transom



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

FSUDrew99 said:


> I have already removed my pump and removed the remote receiver. When I pole my boat the PP are gets in the way and knicks my push pole occasionally. Ready to take it off soon.
> 
> Anyone removed one and what way have they gone about plugging the transom/sponson holes and then fill the last bit with gel coat??
> 
> Ball park what would it be to fill and match the holes professionally?? $200??



Use the same bolts and fender washers and place back in the same bolt pattern using 4200...or you can spend more to have all holes patched and gel. Hope this helps?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have alway thought power poles were a fad and over kill. What the heck happened to staking out. If you have a bass boat maybe.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

permitchaser said:


> I have alway thought power poles were a fad and over kill. What the heck happened to staking out. If you have a bass boat maybe.


Because everything we do on our skiffs is a choice! The same can be said for trolling motors, trim tabs, jack plates, center consoles instead of tillers etc. Some of us wade and with a power pole you can wade downwind of your boat and with the remote you can let the boat follow you. Maybe it's a Texas thing but wading is something I enjoy just as much as poling and sight casting.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

My personal repair procedure is Marinetex the void and gelcoat the top. It works for me, and not too noticeable.


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

Rough up the holes with a drill bit, bevel the edge (optional) and fill with Six 10 epoxy via caulk gun.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

permitchaser said:


> I have alway thought power poles were a fad and over kill. What the heck happened to staking out. If you have a bass boat maybe.


Well now...that's a valuable contribution


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

stephenchurch said:


> My personal repair procedure is Marinetex the void and gelcoat the top. It works for me, and not too noticeable.



Thought about doing that. Just pack it down into the holes and get some matching gel coat (spectrum patch paste).


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Bluwave said:


> Rough up the holes with a drill bit, bevel the edge (optional) and fill with Six 10 epoxy via caulk gun.


If you fill the hole with epoxy, can you still use gelcoat? I was under the impression that gel coat is a polyester resin based formula and that those don't adhere to epoxy very well.


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

yobata said:


> If you fill the hole with epoxy, can you still use gelcoat? I was under the impression that gel coat is a polyester resin based formula and that those don't adhere to epoxy very well.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Bluwave said:


>


What were the results? The video cuts off before he actually does anything


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

yobata said:


> What were the results? The video cuts off before he actually does anything


Sorry, I should have posted this one also.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

@Bluwave awesome! Thanks for posting that!!


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

yobata said:


> If you fill the hole with epoxy, can you still use gelcoat? I was under the impression that gel coat is a polyester resin based formula and that those don't adhere to epoxy very well.




gel will bond - provided any amine blush is removed,removed using soap and water

no need for epoxy on composites - epoxy is required for wood coring


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

There was a great short vid on Ship Shape TV on filling holes in transoms (the vid shows it being done on the transom of a big sportfish). Pretty simple, drill hole out slightly undersize (you want a tight fit) to nearest dowel size then slightly countersink the entrance, mix up epoxy, thoroughly coat short piece of dowel and tap into place until it's just a bit countersunk. Allow to cure, clean off surface with acetone - then cover with color matched gel coat... Their results were so good you couldn't even see a trace of the repair...


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

lemaymiami said:


> There was a great short vid on Ship Shape TV on filling holes in transoms (the vid shows it being done on the transom of a big sportfish). Pretty simple, drill hole out slightly undersize (you want a tight fit) to nearest dowel size then slightly countersink the entrance, mix up epoxy, thoroughly coat short piece of dowel and tap into place until it's just a bit countersunk. Allow to cure, clean off surface with acetone - then cover with color matched gel coat... Their results were so good you couldn't even see a trace of the repair...


I wonder if I can get a composite dowel or PVC... which I am sure I can find. I just don't want to really have any wood in the boat transom.

That sounds like the best bet. My yellow color on the BT should match well with a fighting lady yellow. Unless someone says otherwise:

[/URL]http://s1301.photobucket.com/user/fsudrew99/media/Beavertail/6325DF97-2D00-41B9-9F78-9B09A1C1D4BB_zpsbnbex5ya.jpg.html][/URL]


----------

